# (H) $$$ (W) Eldar



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys. Im looking to start an eldar army and am hoping to get a good starting force here.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Trade is good but I'm all for cash too? You have seen what I have make me an offer.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Id rather trade the bikes first. And do you mean that youll take the bikes?


----------

